# More On China Buildup



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Article From Medium
I guess when they setup a missile site people will take notice but then it will be too late. 


https://medium.com/satellite-image-...fiery-cross-reef-south-china-sea-80a7525ba68d


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It's already too late China's taking over this area and Russia is taking the North Pole. Real worry could be that these two countries are as one they seem to have the same goals.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Looks like we may have a front row seat before too long.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Looks like we may have a front row seat before too long.
> 
> Fred


Yea and if our politicians are not awfully careful and wise, that front row seat will become the stage!
That's why China is trying to fast forward construction of the islands etc before the next US election. 
Their plans may end up being *Trumped* :usa2::rockon:...


----------

